
Why It Was Easier to Be Skinny in the 1980s - prmph
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/09/why-it-was-easier-to-be-skinny-in-the-1980s/407974/?single_page=true
======
lagerstedt
The article does not answer the "why" at all. Just some theories that might or
(maybe more likely) might not be the explanation

------
jpeg_hero
see also:

[https://aeon.co/essays/blaming-individuals-for-obesity-
may-b...](https://aeon.co/essays/blaming-individuals-for-obesity-may-be-
altogether-wrong)

tldr even lab animals are getting heavier.

my favorite explanation is greater control over our temperature uses less
metabolism.

------
dreamthtwasrome
When I was growing up, I was always very skinny. Now I take Remeron
(Mirtazapine) and have gained about 20% (19 kg / 40 lbs) over baseline (90 kg
/ 200 lbs), although I also stopped working out as much due to lifestyle
changes. Now take Metformin for both weight loss and possible life-extension.
I also cut out carbonated diet beverages after their links to increased
hunger.

I'm on a mission now to increase activity to help with ghrelin and leptin
levels.

~~~
jsjfjjfhsfhfh
What does skinny mean? Are you American? If so I have a feeling our definition
is going to differ. For me skinny means 100 lbs.

~~~
planteen
100 lbs is useless without height. So you wouldn't consider a 6' 3" person
weighing 130 lbs skinny? I think the usual definition would be underweight (or
near the low side of underweight) in a BMI sense.

~~~
kmdmsmkdmksd
5' 7"

